# Mubarak Not Doing Well



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2012)

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120619/former-egyptian-president-mubarak-120619/

Some places are saying he died but was brought back. I don't think he has too long left either way.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jun 2012)

A good friend that was shabbily treated by the US.Now Egypt is going to be run by the islamists. A replay of 1973 where Israel fought on multiple fronts is in the near future.


----------

